# How do I get "My Documents" to arrange in alphabetical order?



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

Right now on this computer the documents in Microsoft Word are arranged according to which was opened most recently, which I think is an insane way to do it, and I want to go back to the system I understand, which is the alphabetical one. What should I do to achieve this?

Thank you one and all.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello haskellbob,

Try this....

Open the folder that contains your word docs; then, at the top click View> arrange icons by> name, and if you want to..View> arrange icons by> show in groups....this'll put 'em all in Alphabetical order. :wink: 

One other tip...I usually use Icons from the 'View' too.

Try it and lets know the result.
Good Luck!
Dave T.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Do you mean the contents of "My Documents" folder, or the "Recently used file list" that appears on the MS Word File menu?

If it's the first one, then you've got sound advice provided by chauffeur2 in his reply, so you're all set.

However, if it's the second one, then you have to edit the respective MRU list in the Registry - and this would make sense only if you're mainly working with more or less the same documents all the time.


----------



## haskellbob (Mar 5, 2006)

*Still not sure what to do...*

well, in Windows Explorer they're all in alphabetical order, but when I go to My Documents in Word they are not. Does that make sense? If I'm actually using Word and I go to open a document, they are in the most recently used order. i would like to put them in alphabetical order.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Please, haskellbob, explain what you mean by "My Documents in Word". Is it:

a. File menu > Open, the Open dialog box shows, you press the My Documents button on the left and you see a list of files.

b. File menu, there is a list of files between Properties and Exit.

Please post back.


----------

